# [LWP] Ditalix Live Wallpaper Suite - "A New Era in Live Wallpaper Design"



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

*Ditalix is a collection of live wallpapers with cool effects and themes.*

*Features:*

★ Completely free theme constructor - pay only for stuff you like
★ Shapes, animations, settings and glow effects to suit every taste
★ Use your own images to create amazing background palettes
★ Randomize settings to quickly create interesting themes
★ Sit there gawking at the screen because its just so cool

*Facts:*

★ Phone and tablet UI for ease of use
★ Written in native, its a billion times faster than most other wallpapers
★ Supports ultra high resolution textures - up to 4600 pixels per edge
★ Works flawlessly even on older, weaker devices
★ Full multi-touch implementation: swipe with as many fingers as you've got

*Link:*

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fahrbot.apps.ditalix.free

*Screens:*

   
   
    

These are early releases so if problems arise, please let us know - we will fix any issues as soon as possible.
You can write to [email protected] or through our website at http://fahrbot.co.uk/feedback any time.


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Any comments guys? Im pretty proud of these wallpapers...


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm giving it a try, and so far I'm pretty impressed. This is one of the more customizable live wallpapers that I've come across; it's much more like a _framework_ for live wallpapers, and it's really quite nifty. I'll have to spend a bit longer tinkering with it to find a design I want to stick with, but I did go ahead and purchase a few of the IAPs to support your work.

:thumbsup:


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I tried it, I like it. Lots of options, multi-touch interactions are flawless, and smooth on my phone. Nice work!


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

codesplice said:


> I tried it, I like it. Lots of options, multi-touch interactions are flawless, and smooth on my phone. Nice work!


Thanks very much guys! There will be a sale on the Ultimate Pack this weekend!

In the meantime, im always looking for shape suggestions and whatnot...

I plan on introducing a Favorites tab to which you can save your themes soon. Also would really like to make a small editor for the randomize option, though not certain...


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Im going to bump this cause i love it to bits.


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

subspace said:


> Im going to bump this cause i love it to bits.


Just try it guys, it really is very good.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

subspace said:


> Just try it guys, it really is very good.


The truth ^


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> The truth ^


BTW, just released new version of private place - please check if those issues you had are fixed!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

subspace said:


> BTW, just released new version of private place - please check if those issues you had are fixed!


I'll give it another try today and report back in the thread for private place. I'm on CDMA, and will send error reports for any issues I may encounter if that's helpful.


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you that would be very useful. Trying to nail down a problem with MMS (though it might only exist on Sprint). Not sure yet.


----------



## bhundt (Apr 14, 2012)

So slick! Well done

Sent from my C6506 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

bhundt said:


> So slick! Well done
> 
> Sent from my C6506 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Thank you, enjoy the sale!


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Another sale is upon us!


----------



## jenn.angela (Sep 19, 2013)

Its great.. :thumbs up:
There are lots of options available and its working smooth without any glitches so far. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks, enjoy!


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Massive sale - ultimate pack (all current and future premium themes) only 2.99!


----------

